# Best way to get local channels OTA and Youtube TV?



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

So frustrated there does't seem to be a way to marry the Youtube TV integration in teh Stream 4K with the OTA recording in the Tivo Edge. 

Would love to find a one box solution for my parents - and they are already used to the Tivo interface so was hoping I could stay with Tivo. Unfortunately they live in the Las Vegas market and there doesn't seem to be any options to stream local channels (mainly for local news) that doesn't have you hopping among a gazillion different apps. Ugh. 

I suppose hopping between an Tivo Stream and Edge isn't _that_ bad but it still seems silly. I did find some thread where people seem to have sideloaded the Tivo app on the Stream with mixed results - may give it a try anyway, but not sure it's that much of an improvement since you still have to switch modes/guides; might actually be easier for them to switch devices than trying to explain why two different parts of the same box look close, but not quite.


----------



## apexadam (Jun 4, 2008)

DocNo said:


> So frustrated there does't seem to be a way to marry the Youtube TV integration in teh Stream 4K with the OTA recording in the Tivo Edge.
> 
> Would love to find a one box solution for my parents - and they are already used to the Tivo interface so was hoping I could stay with Tivo. Unfortunately they live in the Las Vegas market and there doesn't seem to be any options to stream local channels (mainly for local news) that doesn't have you hopping among a gazillion different apps. Ugh.
> 
> I suppose hopping between an Tivo Stream and Edge isn't _that_ bad but it still seems silly. I did find some thread where people seem to have sideloaded the Tivo app on the Stream with mixed results - may give it a try anyway, but not sure it's that much of an improvement since you still have to switch modes/guides; might actually be easier for them to switch devices than trying to explain why two different parts of the same box look close, but not quite.


I wish Tivo would stick around a bit. I would pay extra for a streaming (device like 4k Stream) if it allowed the YouTube TV content but utilized the Tivo "skip ad" feature.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm probably misreading your post, but I live in Las Vegas and YoutubeTV has locals. I use it on my AppleTV in my living room and on my old Roku in the bedroom. I shouldn't be saying it in this forum, but I like the built in DVR feature in YouTube TV much better than on my previously used Tivo devices.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

DeDondeEs said:


> I'm probably misreading your post, but I live in Las Vegas and YoutubeTV has locals. I use it on my AppleTV in my living room and on my old Roku in the bedroom. I shouldn't be saying it in this forum, but I like the built in DVR feature in YouTube TV much better than on my previously used Tivo devices.
> 
> View attachment 69989


I would guess they might be wanting the subchannels.

Edit: never mind. Later post in other threads says OP is wanting to record local news, so those are obviously on YoutubeTV.


----------



## Amphicar (9 mo ago)

I've been trying to find the best OTA approach for Stream 4k as well. The hdhomerun works well, but does not seamlessly integrate with the stream guide. You have to go to the hdhr app. The hdhr slice guide is the worst I have ever seen.

So, no good answer thus far. Just figured I would share my experience. Yes, odd that seamless integration with legacy Tivo OTA is not available.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Amphicar said:


> I've been trying to find the best OTA approach for Stream 4k as well. The hdhomerun works well, but does not seamlessly integrate with the stream guide. You have to go to the hdhr app. The hdhr slice guide is the worst I have ever seen.
> 
> So, no good answer thus far. Just figured I would share my experience. Yes, odd that seamless integration with legacy Tivo OTA is not available.


Amazon Recast seamlessly integrates OTA into the guide with Youtube TV on Fire stick. Similarly AirTV integrates OTA with Sling. Neither Stream 4k nor HDHomerun is idea for what you're trying to do.

But I have to ask why you need to do this at all considering Youtube TV usually has the major locals. Some of the subchannels can often be streamed from other sources. But those are typically commercial laden, 50 year old re-runs in SD. Not very compelling content IMO and not worth the trouble and expense of an OTA setup.


----------



## Amphicar (9 mo ago)

In my area, I can get OTA from 3 different cities. Thus, if I prefer to watch the PA news broadcast vs the NY version, I can easily do so. Having all in same guide would be convenient. 

There is also rumor that YoutubeTV may soon offer multiple package options. Should YouTube offer a package where local network's are optional, I would prefer to save $$ by getting those OTA.


----------

